# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Angli, vellezerit shqiptare martojne bashke femijet

## toni007

Dy vellezer shqiptare emigrante ne Londer jane denuar me 6 vite burg ne total pasi ilegalisht martuan femijet e tyre me njeri-tjetrin.

Kujtim Llleshi i njohur ne Angli me emrin Resmi Lleshi i tha policise, se per te shpetuar vajzen 12 vjecare nga gjetja e nje dashuri te papershtatshem dhe jo mysliman, ra dakort me villain, Rexhep Lleshin, ta martonte ate me djalin e tij.

Martesa mes dy kusherinjve te pare ndodhi me 25 mars 2008 ne shtepine e Rexhep Llleshit, pasi sipas tyre ata kishin pyetur nje imam i cili i kishte thene se kjo martese sipas fese islame eshte e lejueshme. Pasi kane kryer lutjen e marteses, te dy vellerzerit sebashku me nenen e djalit 16 vjec, i kane inkurajuar ata te kryejne marredhenie seksuale. Te nesermen ne mengjes nena e djalit ka kontrolluar carcafet per gjetjen e shenjave te gjakut.

Mosgjetjen e shenjave te gjakut, ia ka treguar bashkeshortit Rexhep Lleshi, i cili e ka rikthyer mbesen e tij tek i vellai duke i thene se ajo nuk ishte e virgjer dhe e ndershme. E tronditur nga ajo qe kishte ndodhur nje nate me pare, 12 vjecarja ia ka treguar ngjarjen nenes se saj e cila ishte divorcuar prej Kujtim Lleshit, i cili ishte martuar perseri dhe kishte 7 femije.

Menjehere nena e vajzes e ka denocuar ngjarjen ne polici dhe me pas kjo martese ilegale eshte hetuar nga skuadra e krimeve seksuale. Gjate procesit gjyqesor ne te cilin viktima mes loteve gjeti kurajon te deshmonte, dy vellezerit nuk i kane pranuar akuzat, pasi sipas tyre, ata nuk kishin kryer ndonje krim.

Gjykatesi Robert Fraiser Morrison duke lexuar masen e denimit me nga tre vjet burg per dy vellezerit, tha se kjo ngjarje ishte nje incident i papelqyeshem dhe se ne Britanine e Madhe e madhe, inicimi i marredhenies seksuale te nje vajze 12 vjecare perben krim te denueshem me burg.

Kujtim Lleshi i ka bertitur gjykatesit pse ai e denoi duke iu drejtuar me fjalet: Une sjam kriminel, doja te mbroja vajzen time. Ai ka rezistuar per disa minuta qe te mos shoqerohej nga gardianet drejt qelive te gjykates. Eshte dashur perdorimi forces nga pese gardiane duke e terhequr ate zvarre per ne qeli.

(top-channel.tv)

----------


## IL__SANTO

Eh medet pse vdiq Enveri te pastronte ca plehera te tilla.

----------


## stern

Eh po kjo pikee zeze,cfare ste degjojn veshet
Kan merthif mor zot i modh

----------


## daniel00

Tre vjet burg per pedofili te nxitur nga i ati nuk kam pare , kot nuk kane shkuar ne Londonistan keta shqiptar te felliqur me fe . 

Ja tradita e Muhamedit se çfare sjell , ja perversiteti i arabeve se ku shkon , i cili tashme eshte bere trashegimi i shqiptareve islamike . 

Pse nuk i degjojme keto lajme as nga turqit as nga popullsite e tjera arabe ? 

Kjo tregon se shqiptari kur shet shpirtin Allahut , kthehet ne nje ekstremist mbi ekstremiste , aq larg nga tradita e te pareve dhe kthehet ne nje perbindesh qe eshte turp i dheut te huaj qe e mban , krijon nje emer aq te ndyre per shqiptaret , mund te beje çdo lloj gjeje edhe ne femijen e vet , nen shembullin e shokut te profetit qe i dhuroi bijen nente vjeçare pejgamerit si plaçke per seks . Kur kjo pranohet si gje normale , pedofilia nuk eshte me e denueshme ne fene islame .

----------


## toni007

fshiheni kete se e paskem hape gabimishte 2 here temen.....

----------


## OPARI

mos e keni marre gabim lajmin se te ikesh nga malesi te jetosh ne londer do te thote per me teper civilizim keshtu qe keta mos jane nga londra dhe jetojne ne malesi

po dhe ajo goca sa vjece e paska filluar aktivitetin

----------


## Izadora

Skandal , tre vjet burg jane pak.


OPARI nje vajze e vogel 12 vjec , nuk eshte be akoma sinjorina lol, ah medet !!!!!

----------


## Linda5

*Pse ka kjo bote njerez kaq te degjenerum .........po kto qenkan njerez pa ndjenja prinderore,si i behet femijes kjo gje  

6 vjet pak i kane degjeneratat...ti kalbin aty ne burg ,dhe themi pastaj pse nuk na duan te huajt*

----------


## gjirfabe

> Tre vjet burg per pedofili te nxitur nga i ati nuk kam pare , kot nuk kane shkuar ne Londonistan keta shqiptar te felliqur me fe . 
> 
> Ja tradita e Muhamedit se çfare sjell , ja perversiteti i arabeve se ku shkon , i cili tashme eshte bere trashegimi i shqiptareve islamike . 
> 
> Pse nuk i degjojme keto lajme as nga turqit as nga popullsite e tjera arabe ? 
> 
> Kjo tregon se shqiptari kur shet shpirtin Allahut , kthehet ne nje ekstremist mbi ekstremiste , aq larg nga tradita e te pareve dhe kthehet ne nje perbindesh qe eshte turp i dheut te huaj qe e mban , krijon nje emer aq te ndyre per shqiptaret , mund te beje çdo lloj gjeje edhe ne femijen e vet , nen shembullin e shokut te profetit qe i dhuroi bijen nente vjeçare pejgamerit si plaçke per seks . Kur kjo pranohet si gje normale , pedofilia nuk eshte me e denueshme ne fene islame .


Se ç'ka te beje feja ketu une nuk e mare vesh.

Ketu nuk ka dite te mos degjojme ne televizor aktet e turpsheme te prifterinjeve pedofile me kalamaj shume me te vegjel. 

Po te ecesh me llogjiken tende duhet te mendosh se dhe keta i paska mesuar Krishterimi dhe Jesui. Dhe keta ketu nuk jane injorante nga fshatrat e humbura prapa malit, por qytetare te shkolluar mire dhe ne vendin qe pretendohet me i zhvilluar per kohen.

Nuk ka pyll pa dera. Shiperia si vend i vogel per fat te mire ka me pake raste te tilla. Shume here me pak ne raport me popullsine. Kjo nuk do te thote qe opinioni ti mos i denoje persona dhe raste si keto. Por jo te ngatroje Fete apo Partite me keto monstra qe s'perbejne normalen aty.

----------


## Darius

> per te shpetuar vajzen 12 vjecare nga gjetja e nje dashuri te papershtatshem *dhe jo mysliman*


Me cfare gjuhe ta shkruaje ndryshe ai tjetri kur e ka bere te qarte arsyen?

----------


## drague

kush e ka komshi ket lleshin??

----------


## gerrard73

Kjo eshte nje nder arsyet qe une jam anti-islamik i bindur! 
Eshte e kote sikur bejme se nuk ka lidhje me fene. Ky eshte nje krim qe rrjedh nga injoranca por i shtyre nga traditat islamike. Dhe nuk mund te ishte ndryshe. Nje i krishtere quhet i tille sepse tenton t'i ngjaje atije nga merr emrin, pra Krishtit. Nje islamik nuk mund te jete ndryshe perveç se si Muhameti. Muhameti ishte ai qe lejonte martesat ne familje, dhe per veten e tije ishte i martuar me nje vajze 6 vjeçare, qe ne kur vajza arriti moshen 9 vjeçare, ai kreyu edhe mardhenie seksuale me te. 
Vllezrit Lleshi(qe nga mbiemri duket se te paret e tyre ishin te krishtere) kryen nje krim te tille ter shtyre nga islami, dhe plotesisht te ndergjegjshem se me veprimin qe ishin duke bere, e benin per te miren e vajzes dhe mbeses se tyre.Vllezrit Lleshi nuk jane kriminel, ata jane viktime e injorances qe quhet "islam". Nuk jane kriminel edhe perfaktin se ata ju drejtuan atije qe per ata vlen si nje drejtues shpirteror, Imamit arab. Ishte Imami arab qe i shtyu vllezrit ne fjale te benin nje krim kaq te rende, por qe per islamin dhe "kulturen" arabe nuk perben nje krim, por thjeshte nje normalitet.
Nuk besoj se muslimanet shqiptar duhet te ndihen te ofenduar nga komentet e shqiptareve te tjere, perkundrazi, duhet te ndihen te indinjuar nga ngjarje te tilla. Por te ndergjegjshem se islami eshte ky, dhe nese duan te jene musliman duhet te mesohen te pranojne edhe ngjarje te tilla. Gjithmone nese duan te jene. Sepse ne demokraci ekziston edhe liria e besimit dhe e mosbesimit.

----------


## sulioti

Ore keta kan ikur per lesh, kete e kemi marr vesh, pyetja eshte se cfare do bejm ne,se po ndejtem duar kryq, keto kafsh nuk e kan per gjo qe ne emer te DDHHHDDAHUT TE NA HAPIN DHE LUFT TE SHENJT NESER,sepse nuk jemi MYSLOLESHA skizofrena pederasta.

----------


## lisa12

Vellezer faqezinj,por dhe ajo (vjerre) e goces spaska pas aspak meshire per te shkreten qe e ka shty te beje mardhenie por paska pa dhe carcafin ,o zot cpo degjojme,ti maresh te tre ti djegesh si minj. per keshtu *(kafshesh)*mos te kesh meshire hic

----------


## bindi

Kjo eshte tronditse, se çfare jane ne gjendje te bejne keto oreee...Me vjen te bertas!..

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Asgjë tronditëse. Përkundrazi normalitet dhe ngjarje e rëndomtë për familjet myslimane. Nuk bëjnë  gjë tjetër, veçëse ndjekin shembullin e të dërguarit të tyre.

----------


## Apollyon

> Skandal , tre vjet burg jane pak.
> 
> 
> OPARI nje vajze e vogel 12 vjec , nuk eshte be akoma sinjorina lol, ah medet !!!!!


Po po, ate e kishin cvirgjeru qe 8 vjec me duket. Ishalla ska qene babai i vet autori!

----------


## prenceedi

*Europa na pret krahapur ne gjirin e saj................* :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Martesa mes dy kusherinjve te pare ndodhi me 25 mars 2008 ne shtepine e Rexhep Llleshit, pasi sipas tyre *ata kishin pyetur nje imam i cili i kishte thene se kjo martese sipas fese islame eshte e lejueshme. Pasi kane kryer lutjen e marteses, te dy vellerzerit sebashku me nenen e djalit 16 vjec, i kane inkurajuar ata te kryejne marredhenie seksuale.* Te nesermen ne mengjes nena e djalit ka kontrolluar carcafet per gjetjen e shenjave te gjakut.
> 
> *Mosgjetjen e shenjave te gjakut, ia ka treguar bashkeshortit Rexhep Lleshi, i cili e ka rikthyer mbesen e tij tek i vellai duke i thene se ajo nuk ishte e virgjer dhe e ndershme.* E tronditur nga ajo qe kishte ndodhur nje nate me pare, 12 vjecarja ia ka treguar ngjarjen nenes se saj e cila ishte divorcuar prej Kujtim Lleshit, i cili ishte martuar perseri dhe kishte 7 femije.


Imagjinoje ca familjesh jan kta, qe i cvirgjerojn kalamajt vete qe ne moshen 5 vjec! Pedofillat zgjebaraket!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Se ç'ka te beje feja ketu une nuk e mare vesh.
> 
> Ketu nuk ka dite te mos degjojme ne televizor aktet e turpsheme te prifterinjeve pedofile me kalamaj shume me te vegjel. 
> 
> Po te ecesh me llogjiken tende duhet te mendosh se dhe keta i paska mesuar Krishterimi dhe Jesui. Dhe keta ketu nuk jane injorante nga fshatrat e humbura prapa malit, por qytetare te shkolluar mire dhe ne vendin qe pretendohet me i zhvilluar per kohen.
> 
> Nuk ka pyll pa dera. Shiperia si vend i vogel per fat te mire ka me pake raste te tilla. Shume here me pak ne raport me popullsine. Kjo nuk do te thote qe opinioni ti mos i denoje persona dhe raste si keto. Por jo te ngatroje Fete apo Partite me keto monstra qe s'perbejne normalen aty.


_SKA TE BEJE FEJA THE?A MUND TE ME THUASH I DASHUR PSE SHQIPERIA KA PERQINDJE  60% 70%MUSULMAN?KRISHTERET  JANE TE BASHKUAR DHE TURKU NUK JU NDERONTE DOT FENE ,GJETI SHQIPERINE ME CA TIPA SI KTA TE DOBET DHE I BERE 70% SHQIPTARE  MUSLIMAN .Dhe nese jemi vend evropian gjeografikisht, ne kemi miratuar një fe aziatike ..PER MUA ATA QE JANE KAQ FANATIK ME FENE JANE TIPA ME KARAKTER TE ULET EDHE ATA QE ARIJNE NGA FEJA TE MARTOJNE FEMIJET JANE PSIKOPAT .EDHE KAFSHET NUK NGATEROJNE FEMIJET .KSHU ESHTE KUR FSHATARET SHKELIN KEMBEN NE  ASFALTIN E QYTETIT NGA BALTA DO EKULIBER TE FORTE._ENVERI NUK ISHTE NGA NJERZIT QE NDIHMOI SHQIPERINE PO PER CA TIPA SI KTA DO ISHTE SHUME I VLEFSHEM.(JAM MUSLIMANE SE MOS THUASH I SHKRUAJ KETO SE BESOJ NE KRISHTI,,,,,,,)

----------

